# broken compound slide on Grizzly DF-1237G lathe



## ybnormal (Aug 18, 2014)

*- the compound slide casting on our lathe (Grizzly DF-1237G) has broken in two and we need to find a new/used one or a replacement .................... we understand this lathe was also sold as a Grizzly G1003 so parts from either model number may be compatible -

- we get no real help from Grizzly ............. the lathe is evidently too old to support ....... so we are seeking any source that might carry this item -

- welding/brazing is out due to the geometry .............. break is at the edge of the T-slot -

- any suggestions/help is appreciated -

many thanks,
ybnormal

*


----------



## george wilson (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't know the specs on this lathe. How large is it? What are the dimensions of the broken compound? You can PM me about this so I won't forget to look for your posting. I have a compound that is an import,and must have come off about a 14" lathe. It is in very good shape,not rusty. I do value it as every time I see a surplus lathe,it seems that the Gov't threw away the compound so they could declare it incomplete!! but,I might could let it go. I sacrificed a nice 10" Jet lathe compound for a 13" Sharp lathe at work whose compound cracked across the T slot(I think it was bought that way,but not seen till the Aloris toolpost was taken off.) I made the new compound fit.

I lived on Lime Kiln light house when I was little,and recall the name Friday Harbor well.


----------



## hman (Aug 19, 2014)

I recently bought a Grizzly DF-1224G/G1003, and have been searching for manuals and other documentation.  Grizzly's current offering, the G4002, has several major differences from the older 12" swing models, but many parts look like they're the same.  So you might want to consider this as a possible source.  And because it's the current model, Grizzly will have parts for the 4002.

 == == == == == == == == == 

Just to be thorough, I checked the parts diagram for the compound in the early manuals vs. the current 4002 manual.  It may well be that there's an important difference.  The older lathes look like the gib adjusters are located on the base, while the newest lathe looks like the gib adjusters are on the slide.  You'll have to ask Grizzly's parts folks about this, depending on what your compound looks like. 

Worst comes to worst, you might have to order an entire compound slide's worth of parts.  It looks like the cross slide to compound interface is the same as it was.

If you want copies of the .pdf manual files I've gathered, please feel free to PM me.  I've also worked up a more useful metric threading chart.  With creative use of the 40, 32 and 30 tooth gears, you can get all the useful (ie, currently used) metric threads except 5.5mm ... and with 0.75, 1.75 and 3.5 being approximate but within 1%.

Good luck!

PS - Years ago I took sailing lessons in your area, and the name Friday Harbor sounds very familiar!


----------



## NightWing (Aug 19, 2014)

I did that exact same thing years ago on a Craftsman 6 X 18 lathe by hanging the compound rest out too far and the tool dug in, breaking the rest off in the same place as yours.  I got a replacement from Sears but had the broken one repaired by brazing.  It didn't take too much fiddling and filing before it was ready to go back on the machine.  Once painted, you couldn't see where it was broken.  I am pretty sure a good welder could fix yours.


----------



## iron man (Aug 19, 2014)

Can you post a photo of it so we can see the size and shape maybe there is another model or kind that can be machined to replace the broken one. Ray


----------



## ybnormal (Aug 30, 2014)

- sorry for the delay ......... just got back from traveling ....... compound slide dimensions are 3" X 8" X 1 3/8" and widest part of dovetail is 2" -


----------



## rwing (May 10, 2020)

I have your lathe sitting beside my shop and will sell you the crossfeed.


----------



## Flyinfool (May 10, 2020)

Other than a bit of time and materials, what do you have to loose. I would try brazing that one up before I spent money on a replacement.

Carve a good size chamfer on the edges in the T slot and braze that side up first. Then flip it over and groove out and braze the other side. Add a bit of grinding and filing and it should be fine.

Make up a fixture (probably just a flat plate) to hold it all straight while brazing. Preheat the slide and fixture in the oven long enough to be sure the heat is all the way thru, Then braze and put it back in the hot oven to cool back down to oven temp and then turn off the oven and let it all cool back down. This will help to keep it from cracking or warping. Go thru this for both sides.

If the brazing attempt does not work out, You can still go out and buy the replacement.

But then I am cheap and will always try to fix something before spending money on replacements.


----------



## ybnormal (Oct 16, 2020)

rwing said:


> I have your lathe sitting beside my shop and will sell you the crossfeed.


*- what's your asking price and shipping for that compound slide? -*


----------



## rwing (Nov 3, 2020)

I had a perfect one in great shape but it's gone.  In fact, the whole lathe is gone.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 3, 2020)

@ybnormal it is actually possible to fix your compound slide.  My friend, rudy has done it on his Modern 13X60.  I'll contact him and hook you guys up (he's not on this forum)...


----------



## kb58 (Nov 3, 2020)

Amazing, a 6-yr old thread back from the dead like it never left... and the OP still writes wonky, hah.


----------



## westerner (Nov 3, 2020)

And I am still interested in how this turns out. I have the same lathe, ish.


----------

